# Rifle size/caliber



## CraigSch (Aug 16, 2005)

My 12 year old daughter wants to take her first whitetail deer this year. Needless to say I'm really proud. What rifle/caliber yall would suggest for her hunting hill country deer, 100 yard max shot.
Thanks!


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

7mm-08


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

The .243 is still a great one!


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*223*

223 with Barnes TSX Bullets only. See the post from Charlie in this forum.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

jimk said:


> The .243 is still a great one!


all she needs for any deer in texas.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I started my son out on a .243 when he was 8yrs old. He has shot several deer/hogs with it and it has done well by him.
He is now 13 and started shooting a 7mm-08 this year and he is in love with it. It has more knock down power etc. He has taken several hogs and one deer with it so far this year.
Farthest shot this year for him 175yds on a hog and dropped it. One shot.

Either would be good, but I think the 7mm-08 would be better.
The bigger bullet gives a little more room for error.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Bought the wife a Ruger in .257 Roberts, and all three of my girls shoot it with no problems. Nice gun and great ballistics on the caliber.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

22-250 or a 243

Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The .243 or 6mm .... they are almost alike


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

My wife & 8 year old son shoot 22-250 . Been doing great. 243 is hard to beat


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I would go with a 25-06. This gun can be used for a lifetime of hunting. No need to upgrade as they get older. Fast, flat shooting and good knock down


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

243, 6mm, 260, 7mm-08

7mm-08 will give more flexibility later on- up to 140 gr bullets (elk gun), and won't be to tough to handle now with 120 grainers. Inherently accurate (308 family) and quite a bit more frontal area than the 243-260 calibers.


I have a hunting buddy who shoots a 7mm weatherby magnum for deer and hogs, and I just keep saying WHY????

THE JAMMER


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

243 100gr. spitzers, not ballistic tips


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*I like my 25-06*



great white fisherman said:


> I would go with a 25-06. This gun can be used for a lifetime of hunting. No need to upgrade as they get older. Fast, flat shooting and good knock down


X2


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Mosberg .243 from Academy*

Bought one for my 10 & 12 yr old daughter . 100 gr. Hornady

They love it .


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

I like all of the calibers mentioned for your purpose. I have shot them all.

I would go with a 7mm-08 personally for a variety of reasons. Shoot a 7mm-08 check it out.:texasflag


----------



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

*X2 on the .257 Roberts*

Use the Federal Premium ammo, can get at Academy


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

dont forget the good ol' 30-30. for 100 yds shots is a heak of a round and always leaves good blood trails. 

I now hunt with a 7mm-08


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

.308 about the same recoil as the 243 and I just like the cartridge better if its good enough for the snipers it outta be good enough for he to whack a deer with.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Any of the "four" on the 308 platform is a good choice. The outer two (243 and 308) will give you the biggest "off the shelf" selection of catridge while the middle two (260 aka 6.5 mm and 7mm) will give you the widest selection of bullets if reloading.

For example, I shoot the 260 and fire 85gr through 156gr bullets. An easy shooting caliber which fits perfectly in a small, lightweight mountain rifle like the Remington Model 7. I'm surre the 7mm08 is the same.

Of course, this is what I shoot, so I might be biased. But I wouldn't have the first hesitation of having a 12 y/o shoot my rifle. Does that make me a panzy?


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

got my son a 243 last year and he shoots barnes 80gr ttsx out of it and its a nice little hammer. The bullet is flying at 3300 fps and its real accurate, we have been pleased with it.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

IMHO the 7mm-08 is more versatile, it can be loaded from 100gr. all the way up to 175 gr. bullets...with 120 gr. and 140 gr. typically found in stock on store shelves. For her age, 120 gr. should have managable recoil. 
As Jammer said you can always move up to larger grain bullets if elk size game were on the menu later on.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

When my son was young I bought him a Rem modle 700,.270 and had him shoot managed recoil ammo. He shot the gun and was deadly with it. He never flinched from the recoil and now hes got a rifle that he can still hunt Mule Deer and Auodad with (with upgraded ammo). I'll have to get him something else when we FINALLY draw an Elk tag.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Having a daughter now 16 that has hunted since seven years old the biggest issue is recoil sensitivity and noise. She started with a .223 then 22-250 both with a 64 grain deer round and now uses a .270 with reduced recoil loads. Do not over gun a 12 year old girl or you will pay in the end...I would not suggest the 7mm-08 or bigger rounds with this in mind. Always practice with the best hearing protection availible. This is what worked for us and to her credit 20 plus deer or so later (recovering all but one doe) she can outshoot me.

At about 13-14 years old be prepared to stop and get the hair and make-up right when taking pictures of the sucessful hunt...good luck!


----------



## CraigSch (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. As usual, ya'll are alot of help. I will do a little more research on all the mentioned rifles and hopefully in a couple weeks I will post pictures of her first deer.


----------



## CraigSch (Aug 16, 2005)

Warlock--- Thanks for the warning, I can feel that age coming soon!


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

.308 both my daughters have been shooting this gun from the age of 9 yo. I entertain many hunters each year and several will not shoot anything but my Ruger M77 .308. I have had it for 27 years and it still drives tacks and does not kick hard even with 150 gr bullets.


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of the 7mm-08. Shooting 120 grain factory loads, the recoil seems very minor. My son began shooting his when he was nine and never had any issues with the recoil. I happened across this table a while back. I can't vouch that it is right, but maybe it will help.

http://www.accuratereloading.com/recoil.html


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Lot of good advice, except the 223, would not recomend it for a hunter starting out. It will kill small deer with perfect shot placement. but not a good starter gun.


----------



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

I like the .243. 100gr for deer or go down for smaller farther game. I bought my boys a Savage model 11 with the accutrigger and accustock and w/ a Truglo scope from Natches Shooter Supply. Actually I bought it for me as a back up and for varmits. My boys aren't there yet. One is 2 yrs and the other is 2 wks old.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> Lot of good advice, except the 223, would not recomend it for a hunter starting out. It will kill small deer with perfect shot placement. but not a good starter gun.


I disagree. This gun will cut out the recoil sensitivity and "flinch effect" and will give the child a better chance at making that perfect shot. I believe in starting low and getting them comfy then letting them try to harvest.

JMO


----------



## steb4680 (Nov 10, 2009)

Remington Mohawk .243 or 6mm. Not made anymore but a nice rifle for youngsters or women. I still use mine every now and then, My dad bought it for me 28 years ago for my 7th birthday and I intend my daughters to take teir first deer with it as well. I used it until I was 12 when my dad gave a Rughr #1 in .270 but the mohawk is a very accurate rifle for younger hunters or women due to the stock and barrel length. And yes the 6mm and .243 are almost the same caliber.


----------



## kray59 (May 31, 2010)

for close range deer harvesting i prefer heavy slow bullets.can't beat good old 30-30.reasonably priced and available almost everywhere.


----------



## Pic (Sep 4, 2006)

Both my girls started shooting a .243 at the age of 11 with great results. I would suggest also purchase a set of slim electronic ear muffs they work great to talk a young hunter through a shot while offering hearing protection. Also I would have the trigger adjusted to break at a crisp 3 1/2# but not any lower.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

The 7mm 08 IS super versatile
The .257 Roberts is reliable and marginally superior ballistically 
The 6mm Remington is right along there with the other two..

For me, it's like the Difference between Bluebell "French Vanilla", "Homemade Vanilla", and "Natural Vanilla Bean"


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Iv killed 3 does with my 22-250 and a 55gr core lok (neck shooting) and 2 or 3 with a 243 both do the job. I would go for a 243 or 7mm 08.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Since when is a 257 roberts superior ballistically to a 7mm-08??

MAX VELOCITIES RIGHT OUT OF SIERRA'S LOADING MANUAL

257 roberts: 117 gr bullet at 2800 fps
vs.
7mm-08: 120 gr bullet at 3100 fps
or
7mm-08: 150 gr bullet at 2800

Plus the bc's of the larger bullets will be higher, and will shoot flatter.

257 roberts is a great caliber but it's no 7mm-08

THE JAMMER



elpistolero45 said:


> The 7mm 08 IS super versatile
> The .257 Roberts is reliable and marginally superior ballistically
> The 6mm Remington is right along there with the other two..
> 
> For me, it's like the Difference between Bluebell "French Vanilla", "Homemade Vanilla", and "Natural Vanilla Bean"


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Everyone left out an oldie but goody. Take a look at the .250 Savage (250/3000) Light recoil good ballistics and it will keep up as she gets older.


----------



## MAROON (Oct 12, 2005)

Lot's of good options mentioned on this thread, however the best is the 7mm-08. Best ballistics of all mentioned, lot's of bullet choices and little recoil.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> I disagree. This gun will cut out the recoil sensitivity and "flinch effect" and will give the child a better chance at making that perfect shot. I believe in starting low and getting them comfy then letting them try to harvest.
> 
> JMO


The 223 in the right hands can take deer, especially small deer ( Does and yearlings), that being said it is not a good begginer gun, there are many better calibers that will still make a clean kill even if the shot isn't perfect. The 223 makes as loud of a crack as other better calibers, and the kick isn't much different than some better calibers. I have made clean kills on nalgi with a 22 hornet, but would not recomend it to a begginer. I have also seen a lot of deer lost to the 223, and retrieved a few 223 bullets the following year, from deer that didn't go off and die. Have some respect for the animal and the kid, nothing is worse that a young one loosing a deer.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

rifle weight Recoil energy recoil velocity
223 Rem. (62 at 3025) 7.0 3.9 6.0
.243 Win. (95 at 3100)* 7.25 11.0 9.9
6mm Rem. (95 at 3260) 7.5 10.6 9.6

With all due respect, neither of the 6mm or closer cartridges are even close to the same recoil. So neither is the 7 o 8. Recoil is what causes the flinch effect. I'm not taking anything away from any of these cartridges, just saying in my opinion some people start kids off on too much gun.,

Know a woman that made a bad shot on a deer with 243 win. She said it was gun and cartridge. so she started her 11 yr old son off with 270 win. he hasn't made a clean kill yet! every deer we tracked for at least 2 most 4 hours. all bad shots due to her first. she lost a deer due to a bad shot and couldn't accept her fault so she blamed the cartridge.

And by the way, have seen deer lost with so many different cartridges from 223 rem to 350 rem mag. So don't throw caliber size in the arguement.

In my opinion a lesser recoiling rifle will be funner and easier to shoot for a small child. Thus enabling them to make a better shot due to more practice time. 

And I have the utmost respect for the wild life and even you without meeting you so don't question my integrity.


----------



## robspinn (Feb 15, 2007)

wampuscat said:


> The 223 in the right hands can take deer, especially small deer ( Does and yearlings), that being said it is not a good begginer gun, there are many better calibers that will still make a clean kill even if the shot isn't perfect. The 223 makes as loud of a crack as other better calibers, and the kick isn't much different than some better calibers. I have made clean kills on nalgi with a 22 hornet, but would not recomend it to a begginer. I have also seen a lot of deer lost to the 223, and retrieved a few 223 bullets the following year, from deer that didn't go off and die. Have some respect for the animal and the kid, nothing is worse that a young one loosing a deer.


I agree with Wampuscat. The .223 is fine for some one that shoots sub MOA and can take a head shot, but a good bullet of at least 100 grains will allow a young hunter to take a shot behind the shoulder. If his shot is off a little there will be a better chance of killing the deer than a 223. 
I know some kids are perfectly capable of shooting 1 MOA groups and could pull off the head/neck shot no problem. Others are capable of shooting 4 MOA groups and should probably stick to heart/lung shots.
I have heard people say that taking head/neck shots that you either kill the deer dead in its tracks or you miss without harming the deer. I don't believe that. I know of several instances where deer were wounded with bad shots to the head/neck and this wasn't just young hunters. As a matter of fact one 223 "neck shot" hit the small doe in the shoulder and the deer was never found. The 243 doesn't have that much recoil. If a kid can't handle a 243 maybe he should wait a few more years to deer hunt and keep practicing with a 22. Just my opinion.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

i love my little .223. I have shot many deer and hogs with it. I trust myself shooting it out to about 300 yds. 

That said, I do not think that a new hunter should be shooting it unless they have done a lot of practicing. With the small bullet, the shot has to be precise. When my youngest brother started hunting, i had the pleasure to go find some wounded pigs he hit.... He is now 16 and loves shooting a 7 mag.

We have a little 243 that has a shorter stock. It has been a great starter gun for my 4 girl cousins when they were young and my other brother. My 18 yo brother still shoots it and loves the gun.

What ever caliber use choose, take her to a range or out to the lease and put out things to shoot and let her practice. Water bottles, fruits, etc blow up nicely and are fun for a young shooter (Thats how I started when I was younger)


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

7-08, 25-06, .270, 6.5x55 (very light recoil), etc.... I would buy something larger and shoot lighter bullets to reduce recoil so that you have a more versatile platform as she gets older. Rifle recoil which in a hunting situation is almost non existant anyway.


----------



## CraigSch (Aug 16, 2005)

*Follow Up!*

Well my daughter and I finally got the opportunity to go to the lease closing week for a hunt. After asking my Uncle Randy for advice also, he graciously offered to let my daughter use his .222 Remington with a great weaver scope. This is the rifle his son used to take his first deer, thanks again Uncle Randy you are the best! When we got to camp I wanted her to be comfortable with the rifle so I set up a paper target for @ 65 yd shot. Took 3 rounds for her to practice with, first shot half inch from dead on bullseye, second shot quarter inch from dead on bullseye. I asked her if she wanted the third shot and she said with a grin that she didn't need it and was ready. I still had my doubts that she would pull the trigger on a deer, but after sitting in the stand with her when she saw her first deer, it was priceless. All worries were gone, she was ready to put the hammer down on something. After a couple of hours went by, we were having doubts any bucks would come out this morning so we were about to settle for a doe. As she was picking up the rifle to see if she could get a shot at the bigger doe this spike buck comes out of the trees from behind the feeder. She about came out of her chair whispering loudly- that's a buck, that's a buck!! She definitely had the fever, but was able to compose herself in a few seconds to get the shot off. The shoulder shot at @ 70 yds dropped the deer instantly! She was so excited walking to the deer to check him out, she could have flown there! We had the normal "daddy" speech about how to properly respect the animal she just harvested, as well as a prayer thanking God for his wonderful blessings. It was one of the best moments of my life!
Thanks again 2coolers for the suggestions and PM's, ya'll are great!


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

That's what it's all about. Great story and pictures.


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

*rifle/caliber*

7-08 my wife has never hunted before and i started her on one.. she loves it...very little kick and will reach out and touch em..


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Congrats to your new hunting partner, and your right about the priceless part. Being there with my daughter and her first deer, and then with my grandson on his first hog was really special, but it only gets better from there.

Wishing you both the very best in seasons to come.


----------



## tCassidy (Feb 15, 2010)

A 223 or 243, the 7mm-08 rounds cost more and are more of a challenge to find.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Great job, you've done a wonderful thing introducing her to the outdoors and hunting. Mine are going next year and I can't wait.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

I see a lot of good info on cal recommendations but not much on the size of the gun.
I feel that this is just as important as cal for a child or young lady. they need to be as comfortable as possible holding the gun and PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE before the hunt. My recommendation is 7m08 in something along the size of a Browning Micro Medallion.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

CraigSch,

Congrats on your "normal Daddy speech." To those of us who give them, they do seem normal. Fortunately for us, but unfortunately for many others, that speech isn't given, and that's why we have so many hunters who don't respect those animals which give us this incredible opportunity to hunt them, and might eventually contribute to the demise of the sport- the anti's are always looking for more ammunition.

Great job Daddy, as well as to your daughter.

THE JAMMER



CraigSch said:


> Well my daughter and I finally got the opportunity to go to the lease closing week for a hunt. After asking my Uncle Randy for advice also, he graciously offered to let my daughter use his .222 Remington with a great weaver scope. This is the rifle his son used to take his first deer, thanks again Uncle Randy you are the best! When we got to camp I wanted her to be comfortable with the rifle so I set up a paper target for @ 65 yd shot. Took 3 rounds for her to practice with, first shot half inch from dead on bullseye, second shot quarter inch from dead on bullseye. I asked her if she wanted the third shot and she said with a grin that she didn


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

AGree Po Boy,

Throw the Remington model 7 in there. And oh by the way that 7mm-08 is not just a child/young lady caliber. There have been many Dads who have gotten that gun/caliber for their children, and guess who ends up usurping the useage of that gun?? DAD.

THE JAMMER



Po Boy said:


> I see a lot of good info on cal recommendations but not much on the size of the gun.
> I feel that this is just as important as cal for a child or young lady. they need to be as comfortable as possible holding the gun and PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE before the hunt. My recommendation is 7m08 in something along the size of a Browning Micro Medallion.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

THE JAMMER said:


> AGree Po Boy,
> 
> Throw the Remington model 7 in there. And oh by the way that 7mm-08 is not just a child/young lady caliber. There have been many Dads who have gotten that gun/caliber for their children, and guess who ends up usurping the useage of that gun?? DAD.
> 
> THE JAMMER


Hey...I resemble that remark!


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Sako .243 Forester with Leupold 3 X 9 Goldring I got in 1975. I still use it for Texas deer hunts to this day...


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

great job dad and daughter !!! my first was with a 243, carried a 270 for yrs, shot several others with 222, 223, 17 fireball, 243, 270, 3006, 300, 338 ect ect

now the biggest one carry is a 22.250 and prefer the 17 fireball ! 

its all about shot placement ! again CONGRATS TO DAD AND DAUGHTER


----------



## PicoPop (Dec 2, 2004)

*7mm-08*

Get a 7mm-08 and order some reduced recoil 130 grain bullets. My 6 yr old shoots one and never complains. He shot my 243 with regular bullets and said it kicked too much.(both guns were remington700's)


----------

